# Muse Bildlaufeffekt - Responsive



## docma (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Habe gerade mit Muse begonnen. Habe mir eine Testwebseite gebaut ohne Paralax und co...
Auf dem Tablet wird die Seite wie gewollt skaliert. Nun wollte ich Bildlaufeffekte einfügen und musste feststellen sobal ein Bildlaufeffekt eingefügt wird, geschieht diese Skalierung auf dem Tablet nicht mehr.

Wie kann mann dieses Problem umgehen ohne eine extra Tablet-Version zu bauen?


----------

